# Simple wedge tip



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

It occurred to me this afternoon as I reached for a couple of the wedges I keep handy that maybe this isn't a normal 'go-to' for some folks so I thought I would share this. Often I find myself needing to support a long piece for driving screws, chiseling, drilling, etc. and sometimes there just isn't a convenient way to do this. So, a long time ago (eons) I cut a dozen wedges of Maple to use for jacking a suitable block to support another piece. The photos below will far better explain what I'm rambling about - 

42" long piece of Walnut and needing to chisel out for hinges but to support the piece I would have to cut a block to fit. Or, I could grab a block, two wedges, and the block now is very tight and exactly the right size for support - 

























If you already do this then great; if you don't it doesn't take long to cut a handful of these hardwood wedges to have ready for when you need them. There are other ways to do this, of course, but this is quick and easy and doesn't require any cutting or tools - just grab what's handy and go on to the task at hand. I keep a few of them on my tablesaw fence because they also come in handy if a board is trying to close up on you and pinch the blade. You can probably go back and look at some of the photos and videos I've posted and see them right there and handy.

David


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Wedges really are great to have around.


----------

